# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  मिट्टी  की  जाँच

## pkpasi

किसान भाई अपने खेतों की मिट्ठी की जाँच कहाँ से और कैसे करवाए 



ताकि हमारे किसान भाइयो को इस बात की जानकारी हो जाये की मिट्ठी की उपजाऊ क्षमता कितनी है ?


और ऊपज  को बढाने के लिए कितने अम्ल और कितने उवरको की आवश्यकता है |

----------


## Krish13

जिस प्रकार मनुष्य एवं जानवरों को संतुलित आहार की आवश्यकता होती है उसी प्रकार फसलों के लिये भी संतुलित आहार ( पोषक तत्वों) की आवश्यकता होती है। अत्यधिक एवं असंतुलित उर्वरकों तथा कृषि रसायनों के प्रयोग से खेत की मिट्टी मृत हो रही है या दिनों दिन उत्पादन क्षमता घट रही है। जिन क्षेत्रों में अधिक उपज वाली उन्नत, संशोधित  एवं संकर किस्में उगाई जाती है वहॉं मिट्टी में आवश्यक पोषक तत्वों की कमी बहुत तेजी से होती है। अत: भरपूर उत्पादन लेने के लिए खेत की मिट्टी में उपलब्ध तत्वों की मात्रा एवं मिट्टी में स्वस्थ्य जानने के लिए मिट्टी की जांच करना आवश्यक हो जाता है

----------


## Krish13

मिट्टी की जाँच आवश्यक क्यों है?
(1) फसलों से अधिक उपज लेने के लिये यह जानना जरूरी हो जाता है कि मिट्टी में कौन-कौन से पोषक तत्व कितनी मात्रा में उपलब्ध हैं।
(2) फसल के अनुरूप जैविक खाद, उर्वरकों की मात्रा निर्धारण के लिये
(3) खेत की मिट्टी कौन-कौन से फसल के लिये उपयुक्त है।
(4) मिट्टी की अम्लीयता, क्षारीयता (पी.एच.) विद्युत चालकता का स्तर जानने के लिए।
(5) लक्षित उत्पादन प्राप्त करने एवं उर्वरकों की उपयोगिता क्षमता में वृद्धि के लिये।
(6) समस्याग्रस्त, अम्लीय, क्षारीय, ऊसर मिट्टी के सुधार हेतु।
(7) कृषि विभाग, कृषि वि.वि.एवं कृषि तकनीकी संस्थाओं द्वारा फसलों, सब्जियों, फलों, औषधीय पौधों की खेती के लिये की गई पोषकतत्वों की अनुसंशित मात्रा के निर्धारण के लिये।

----------


## Krish13

मिट्टी का नमूना कब लें?
गर्मियों में रबी फसल की कटाई के बाद से लेकर खरीफ की बुवाई के पहले तक।
जहाँ लगातार पूरे वर्ष फसलें ली जाती है वहां कटाई के तुरंत बाद।
बहुवर्षीय/खड़ी फसल में पौधों की कतार के बीच से मिट्टी का नमूना लें।
मिट्टी नमूना लेने के लिए सामग्री
खुरपी, तसला या प्लास्टिक की साफ बाल्टी, एक किग्रा. की दो पॉलीथीन, धागा, सादाकागज, साफ पुराना अखबार।

----------


## Krish13

मिट्टी नमूना लेने के पहले निम्नलिखित सुझावों पर अवश्य ध्यान दें-
1. वृक्ष और देशी खाद के ढेर के नीचे की मिट्टी न ले।
2. खेत के कोनों एवं मेड़ से एक मीटर अंदर के ओर की मिट्टी न लें।
3. अधिकतर समय पानी भरे रहने वाले एवं नाली के पास के स्थान से मिट्टी न लें।
4. खेत की मिट्टी यदि अलग – अलग है तो नमूना की मिट्टी अलग –अलग लें।
5. उर्वरक, खाद, नमक की बोरी के ऊपर मिट्टी नमूना न सुखायें।
6. खेत की मिट्टी में स्वाभाविक रूप से पाये जाने वाले कंकड़ आदि अलग न करें।
7. मिट्टी नमूना रखने के लिए नई एवं साफ पॉलीथीन का प्रयोग करें।
8. यदि खेत ऊंचा, नीचा है और फसल अलग- अलग बोते हैं तो मिट्टी का नमूना अलग – अलग लें।
9. चाही गई जानकारी नमूना पत्रक में भरकर मिट्टी के साथ अवश्य भेजें।
10. नमूना पत्रक उपलब्ध न होने पर सादे कागज में नाम, पता, रकबा, खेत निशानी, सिंचाई स्त्रोत, असिंचित, ली गई फसल, प्रस्तावित अगली फसल दिनांक, अन्य संबंधित जानकारी लिखकर मिट्टी नमूना के साथ भेजें।
11. अधिकतम एक हेक्टेयर क्षेत्रफल तक के खेत से एक नमूना लें।

----------


## Krish13

मिट्टी का नमूना कैसे लें (तरीका) ?
जिस खेत की मिट्टी लेना हो उसमें अनिश्चित आधार पर दस से बारह बिंदुओं/जगहों का चुनाव करें। चुने गये बिंदुओं/स्थानों की उपरी एक-दो सेमी. सतह साफ करके घास, पत्थर, कचड़ा आदि हटा दें। खुरपी की सहायता से चुने गये स्थानों में व्ही आकार का 6 – 8 इंच गहरा कट लगाकर तसला या बाल्टी में रखते जायें। खेत से लायी गई मिट्टी को साफ फर्श के ऊपर अखबार में बिछाकर छाया में सुखा लें। अब मिट्टी से घास, गोबर, पत्थर के टुकडे फसल अवशेष निकालकर फेंक दें व मिट्टी को भुरभुरी बना लें। अब मिट्टी के ढेर को लगभग 3 इंच की मोटाई में गोलाकार रूप देकर सीधी रेखा चार बराबर भागों में बाँटकर आमने- सामने की दो भाग मिट्टी हटा दें। शेष दो भाग को मिलाकर इसे भी चार भागों में बाँटकर दो आमने – सामने के भाग अलग करें। ऐसा तब करें जब कि शेष दो भाग की मिट्टी (500 ग्राम) आधा किलोग्राम के लगभग हो जाये। साफ पॉलीथीन में शेष आधा किलोग्राम मिट्टी भरकर धागा से बांध दें। दूसरी नई पॉलीथीन में मिट्टी वाली पॉलीथीन, जानकारी सहित नमूना पत्रक रखकर धागा से पॉलीथीन को बॉंध दें। अब आपका यह मिट्टी नमूना जांच के लिए तैयार है। जल्दी से जल्दी मिट्टी नमूना कृषि विभाग कृषि विस्तार अधिकारी के द्वारा कृषि विज्ञान केन्द्र मिट्टी परीक्षण प्रयोगशाला में जांच के लिये भेजेँ॥

----------


## Krish13

कमाल है इस सूत्र मेँ अभी तक किसी ने कोई टिपण्णी नही की॥

----------


## Akash78

गेहू की बोवनी प्रारंभ होने वाली है ..कृपया बतावे कि 
१.किसान भाई यदि अपने खेत की  मिटटी का परीक्षण नजदीकी प्रयोगशाला में करवाता है तो उसे नेत्रजन,फोस्फोरस एवं  पोटास की जाच हेतु  कितना शुल्क लगेगा ?
२.मृदा में इन तत्वों के आलावा अन्य [सूक्ष्म]गौण तत्व भी होते है ..जो फसल की गुणवत्ता के लिए आवश्यक होते है वे कौन कौन से तत्व है ? 
क्या उनका परीक्षण भी किया जाना आवश्यक होता है ? बतावे ?
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

आपने मिटटी की अम्लीयता एवं क्षारीयता का उल्लेख किया है ... मध्यप्रदेश के ग्वालियर संभाग में मिटटी में क्षारीयता अधिक है मैंने ऐसा सुना है .....क्या प्रयोगशाला परीक्षण के अलावा ऐसा भी कोई तरिका है कि किसान भाई केवल अपने खेत के लक्षणों को देखकर समझ सके कि उनके खेत की मिटटी क्षारीय हो गई है ? याँ अम्लीय हो गई है ?
कृपया खेत मिटटी यदि क्षारीय हो जाती  है तो उसका पी-एच मेन्टेन करने के लिए क्या करना चाहिए ?
इसी प्रकार यदि अम्लीयता अधिक हो तो उसे किस प्रकार पहचान सकते है ? और उसे दूर करने के उपाय क्या है ?
इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर किसान भाइयो को लाभ पहुचायेगा ऎसी आशा करता हूँ ..कृपया बताना चाहेंगे !

----------


## Krish13

> गेहू की बोवनी प्रारंभ होने वाली है ..कृपया बतावे कि 
> १.किसान भाई यदि अपने खेत की  मिटटी का परीक्षण नजदीकी प्रयोगशाला में करवाता है तो उसे नेत्रजन,फोस्फोरस एवं  पोटास की जाच हेतु  कितना शुल्क लगेगा ?
> २.मृदा में इन तत्वों के आलावा अन्य [सूक्ष्म]गौण तत्व भी होते है ..जो फसल की गुणवत्ता के लिए आवश्यक होते है वे कौन कौन से तत्व है ? 
> क्या उनका परीक्षण भी किया जाना आवश्यक होता है ? बतावे ?
> धन्यवाद !


प्रिय मित्र आकाश जी सूत्र पर आने के लिये धन्यवाद।

(1) सरकारी प्रयोगशाला मेँ मिट्टी की जाँच निशुल्क करी जाती है किसानो से इसके लिये कोई शुल्क नही वसूला जाता है
अपने नजदीकी प्रयोगशाला की जानकारी के लिये ग्राम सेवक से सम्पर्क करैँ॥
(2) सूक्ष्म तत्व :- जस्ता, मैंगनीज, ताम्बा, लौहा, बोरोन, मोलिबडेनम व क्लोरीन।
पौधों को इन तत्वों की आवश्यकता तथा उपलब्धता भूमि में मौजूद वातावरण के साथ साथ फसल की किस्म, उस स्थान की जलवायु तथा ली जाने वाली उपज पर भी निर्भर करती है। इस सभी तत्वों का सन्तुलित मात्रा में प्रयोग करने से ही उपयुक्त पैदावार ली जा सकती है 
बेहतर उपज के लिये सूक्ष्म तत्वोँ की जाँच भी करवानी चाहिये॥

----------


## Krish13

> आपने मिटटी की अम्लीयता एवं क्षारीयता का उल्लेख किया है ... मध्यप्रदेश के ग्वालियर संभाग में मिटटी में क्षारीयता अधिक है मैंने ऐसा सुना है .....क्या प्रयोगशाला परीक्षण के अलावा ऐसा भी कोई तरिका है कि किसान भाई केवल अपने खेत के लक्षणों को देखकर समझ सके कि उनके खेत की मिटटी क्षारीय हो गई है ? याँ अम्लीय हो गई है ?
> कृपया खेत मिटटी यदि क्षारीय हो जाती  है तो उसका पी-एच मेन्टेन करने के लिए क्या करना चाहिए ?
> इसी प्रकार यदि अम्लीयता अधिक हो तो उसे किस प्रकार पहचान सकते है ? और उसे दूर करने के उपाय क्या है ?
> इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर किसान भाइयो को लाभ पहुचायेगा ऎसी आशा करता हूँ ..कृपया बताना चाहेंगे !


क्षमा करेँ आकाश जी इस विषय मेँ मुझे नाँलेज थोड़ा कम है इसकी सटीक जानकारी मै नही दे पाउगा और आधी अधूरी जानकारी देना मै उचित नही समझता
इसकी बेहतर जानकारी के लिये  आप अपने क्षेत्र के कृषि विकास अधिकारी से सम्पर्क करैँ॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## manaw

किसानो के लिए आपकी यह जानकारी बडे़ काम की सिध्द होगी !
आशा करते हैं कि निकट भविश्य में आपकी यह जानकरी खेतो के लिए लाभकारी सिध्द होगा !

----------


## Krish13

> किसानो के लिए आपकी यह जानकारी बडे़ काम की सिध्द होगी !
> आशा करते हैं कि निकट भविश्य में आपकी यह जानकरी खेतो के लिए लाभकारी सिध्द होगा !


सूत्र पर आने एवं उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिये आपका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद मित्र॥

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र


धन्यवाद मित्र..............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

किसी भी खेत की मिटटी या पानी की जांच करवाने का सही तरीका क्या है ?

----------


## Krish13

> किसी भी खेत की मिटटी या पानी की जांच करवाने का सही तरीका क्या है ?


मित्र कृपया पेज क्रमांक 1 देखिये...........

----------

